# Bessacarr 795



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there, I'm a newbie so please excuse me if this is posted in the wrong forum.

My wife and I are buying our first motorhome and are considering a used 2006 bessacarr 795 with a fixed bed and we would like to know if anyone out there has owned a 795 and if so, how has it performed? are you happy with it?, is there anything we should look out for? etc... we are new to motorhoming and would appreciate any feedback that would help us make a decession on this.

Thank you for helping us


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessie 795*

Hi

I think the 795 is a rear U shaped lounge with a bed over the cab. Brian and Lisa (MONSI) had the Kontiki (non identical twin).

The fixed bed variant was the 760/765 (I think). I had the Kontiki equivalent. Plenty of storage on that van, good fresh water capacity and it took the test of the cold in Italy winter 2007.

Russell


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Russell, yes you are correct it is the 765 we were looking at and not the 795 as I had previously suggested.

My wife prefers the autotrail mohican whereas I still have an urge to go for the bessacarr but we're not sure which is the better vehicle. Any help in that respect would be gratefully received.


----------

